# Temperaturen i7-6700K



## Sortanar (4. Oktober 2015)

Liebe Community,

habe heute meinen neuen PC in Betrieb genommen und war mir tlw nicht sicher (vgl. Forum "Luftkühlung") ob mein Brocken 2 korrekt sitzt. Jetzt konnte ich natürlich alle Messungen durchführen und bitte um eure Meinungen:

Die Raumtemperatur beträgt hier ca. 20 Grad (wsh. etwas darunter). Montiert ist ein Brocken 2 auf einem i7-6700K (nicht übertaktet) und einem ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming in einem Define R5.

Gemessen wurde parallel mit HWMonitor und dem beigelegten ASUS-Programm.

Idle:

HWMonitor gibt als Temperatur für den Wert " Package" 23 Grad an, Spitzenwerte einzelner Kerne sind 40 Grad (wsh. wenn kurz etwas zu tun war).

Last: 

Getestet wurden 30 Minuten Prime95, Einstellung "Custom", jeweils 8K und FFTs in Place angehakt. Die maximale Temperatur lt. HWMonitor (sowohl der einzelnen Cores als auch von Package) betrug 68 Grad. In der laufenden Temperaturanzeige waren die Werte meist knapp über 60 Grad. Das ASUS Tool gibt 56 Grad als Maximum des Wertes VRM aus.

Bitte um eure Meinungen, ist hier alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Temoeraturen i7-6700K*

Alles völlig normale Zahlen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2015)

Unter 80 °C ist alles kein Problem. Bei längerer Zeit sollte er besser unter 70°C bleiben.


----------



## wolflux (5. Oktober 2015)

Mein erster Gedanke, wieviel vCore braucht er wirklich und läuft er mit nicht eingestellten Bios?


----------



## facehugger (5. Oktober 2015)

Alles im sehr grünen Bereich. Die Last von Prime95 wird im normalen PC-Alltag meist eh nie erreicht. Welche Spannung liegt denn unter Stress an? In der Regel legen die Boards ab Werk zuviel an um den garantierten Takt ja zu halten. Mit etwas weniger Vcore lassen sich noch bessere Temps erzielen und je nach Chipgüte ist trotzdem noch OC drin...

Gruß


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Oktober 2015)

Das sind die Temperaturen die bei haswell auch sein sollten völlig normale werte


----------



## facehugger (5. Oktober 2015)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Das sind die Temperaturen die bei haswell auch sein sollten


Korrekt auf den Punkt gebracht

Gruß


----------



## Robi-G (5. Oktober 2015)

Bei einem OC Skylake 6700K - wo sollten hier die Temperaturen bleiben?  So ganz genau ist mir die Obergrenze nicht klar, einige Quellen berichten von 100°C+ andere von 90°C. Soviel ich gelesen habe, sollten ab 90°C ja Kernverlangsamungen eintreten, richtig?


----------



## facehugger (5. Oktober 2015)

Robi-G schrieb:


> Bei einem OC Skylake 6700K - wo sollten hier die Temperaturen bleiben?  So ganz genau ist mir die Obergrenze nicht klar, einige Quellen berichten von 100°C+ andere von 90°C. Soviel ich gelesen habe, sollten ab 90°C ja Kernverlangsamungen eintreten, richtig?


Kernverlangsamungen, welch geiles Wort Wenn dem Chip zu heiß wird, taktet er sich zum Selbstschutz herunter, das sogenannte Thermal Throttling. Dabei werden die einzelnen Kerne soweit runtergetaktet, bis die Temp wieder passt oder wenn das nicht hilft, schaltet der Prozzi halt ganz ab.

PS: die einzelnen Kerne dürfen heißer werden wie die CPU (Tcase-Oberseite des Blechdeckels des Prozzis) an sich. Dort soll die Temp nicht wesentlich über 70°C liegen . Ab etwa 90°C (auf den Cores) taktet der Prozzi bei Intel runter...

Gruß


----------



## Sortanar (5. Oktober 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Alles völlig normale Zahlen.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Unter 80 °C ist alles kein Problem. Bei längerer Zeit sollte er besser unter 70°C bleiben.





facehugger schrieb:


> Alles im sehr grünen Bereich. Die Last von Prime95 wird im normalen PC-Alltag meist eh nie erreicht. Welche Spannung liegt denn unter Stress an? In der Regel legen die Boards ab Werk zuviel an um den garantierten Takt ja zu halten. Mit etwas weniger Vcore lassen sich noch bessere Temps erzielen und je nach Chipgüte ist trotzdem noch OC drin...
> 
> Gruß





Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Das sind die Temperaturen die bei haswell auch sein sollten völlig normale werte





facehugger schrieb:


> Korrekt auf den Punkt gebracht
> 
> Gruß



Vielen, vielen Dank an alle, das beruhigt mich sehr!


----------



## Michi-M (5. Oktober 2015)

Wo ist das Problem? Alles normal


----------



## Robi-G (5. Oktober 2015)

Wollte es in einem Wort ausdrücken  Kernspaltung wäre evtl. übler 

Tcase ist die Temperatur, die mir dann das Mainboard anzeigt, richtig?


----------



## argon_Gaming (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich nenne seit kurzer Zeit auch einen i7-6700K mein Eigenen und war ebenfalls über die hohen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu meinem alten i5-2400k überrascht. MIttlerweile habe ich die Rajintek Triton so einstellen können, dass sich die Temperaturen in Spielen zwischen 50-60° einpendeln. Wobei ich aber auch immer Spitzen im niedrigen 70er Bereich messe (gerade wenn im Hintergrund noch Teamspeak, Brandicam, iTunes etc. läuft). Aber wenn ich lese, dass diese Temperaturen normal sind, bin ich beruhigt.

Was ich allerdings etwas nervig finde, sind die starken kurzzeitigen Schwankungen und Spitzen, wenn die CPU aus dem Idle beim Start eines Programms von 35° auf über 60° schießt und die PWM Lüfter direkt bis ans Maximum hochschrauben :-/


----------



## Robi-G (6. Oktober 2015)

Sag mal deine Spannungen und MHz auf der CPU, wäre interessant zu wissen


----------



## wolflux (6. Oktober 2015)

Genau, was ist los?
Gruss


----------



## wooty1337 (6. Oktober 2015)

argon_Gaming schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings etwas nervig finde, sind die starken kurzzeitigen Schwankungen und Spitzen, wenn die CPU aus dem Idle beim Start eines Programms von 35° auf über 60° schießt und die PWM Lüfter direkt bis ans Maximum hochschrauben :-/



Dann hilft es nur, die Lüfterkurven manuell einzustellen.


----------



## argon_Gaming (6. Oktober 2015)

Robi-G schrieb:


> Sag mal deine Spannungen und MHz auf der CPU, wäre interessant zu wissen





wolflux schrieb:


> Genau, was ist los?
> Gruss



Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder von den BIOS Einstellung gemacht und den HWMonitor beim Spielen laufen lassen. Die CPU taktet also normal mit 4000 MHz und um Boost mit 4200 MHz.

Im BIOS habe ich alles auf automatisch gelassen - abgesehen vom Speicher, den habe ich auf XMP gestellt, da er nur mit ca. 2100 MHz anstatt 2800 MHz lief. Die Spannung ist aber dieselbe geblieben.



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Dann hilft es nur, die Lüfterurven manuell einzustellen.


Das stimmt. Leider kann man mit Qfan nur 3 Punkte in der Kurve setzen, da würde ich mir 1-2 mehr wünschen. Wenn ich die Standard-Kurven nehme, habe ich ein Problem mit der Lautstärke, da meine Lüfter bis zu 2000 RPM schaffen, was allerdings unerträglich wäre. Die Standard-Kurven sind natürlich prozentual eingestellt und nicht nach absoluten RPM Werten. Die CPU Lüfter habe ich auf 60% eingestellt, sodass sie maximal bei 1400-1500 RPM laufen.


----------



## Robi-G (6. Oktober 2015)

Ohne einen Skylake zu besitzen, aber für WaKü und fast normale Clock Rate finde ich die Temperaturen etwas hoch. Ihr nicht?


----------



## argon_Gaming (6. Oktober 2015)

Robi-G schrieb:


> Ohne einen Skylake zu besitzen, aber für WaKü und fast normale Clock Rate finde ich die Temperaturen etwas hoch. Ihr nicht?



Wäre schön zu wissen, ob sie zu hoch sind oder nicht. Wie gesagt, die 70er Werte sind nur Spitzen und keine Werte die über einen längeren Zeitraum angezeigt werden. Gibt es ein Tool, mit dem man die Temperaturen in einer Kurve festhalten kann? 

Ich habe übrigens ein Lian Li PC-A61WX mit Cooler Master JetFlo 120 Lüftern drin. Vorne sind zwei als Intake, der Radiator sitzt im Gehäusedeckel mit 2 Lüftern als Push nach draußen und hinten ist noch ein Lüfter der ebenfalls nach draußen bläst.


----------



## CSharper (6. Oktober 2015)

Vcore ist auf Auto, der jetzige Takt sollte locker auch mit weniger Spannung laufen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Oktober 2015)

Speccy kann zumindest für ne Minute oder so die Werte als Diagramm anzeigen. Einfach auf die grünen Felder klicken.


----------



## argon_Gaming (9. Oktober 2015)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Vcore ist auf Auto, der jetzige Takt sollte locker auch mit weniger Spannung laufen.



Welche Spannung wäre hier empfehlenswert? Oder einfach so weit runter, dass ich gerade so die maximalen 4200 MHz bekomme? Habe das bisher leider noch nie gemacht aber gesehen, dass es dort verschiedene Modi gibt. Da muss ich mich erst schlau machen, wie man das am Besten einstellt.


----------



## intel64gamer (9. Oktober 2015)

argon_Gaming schrieb:


> Welche Spannung wäre hier empfehlenswert? Oder einfach so weit runter, dass ich gerade so die maximalen 4200 MHz bekomme? Habe das bisher leider noch nie gemacht aber gesehen, dass es dort verschiedene Modi gibt. Da muss ich mich erst schlau machen, wie man das am Besten einstellt.



Die 1.28V sind für Skylake völlig in Ordnung. Wie tief du runter kommst hängt davon ab wie viel Glück du in der CPU-Lotterie hattest. Ein bisschen was könnte aber schon gehen.

Wobei deine Temperaturen schon recht hoch sind. In Spielen bis zu 60°C ist schon etwas viel. Mit meinem NH-D15 komm ich in Prime95 (Blend Test) nicht über die 49°C hinaus. 8K FFT geht natürlich auf die 70°C zu.


----------



## Guallamalla (15. Oktober 2015)

@Threadersteller
Wieviele Threads (Worker) hast du in Prime95 laufen?


----------



## argon_Gaming (5. Juli 2016)

intel64gamer schrieb:


> Die 1.28V sind für Skylake völlig in Ordnung. Wie tief du runter kommst hängt davon ab wie viel Glück du in der CPU-Lotterie hattest. Ein bisschen was könnte aber schon gehen.
> 
> Wobei deine Temperaturen schon recht hoch sind. In Spielen bis zu 60°C ist schon etwas viel. Mit meinem NH-D15 komm ich in Prime95 (Blend Test) nicht über die 49°C hinaus. 8K FFT geht natürlich auf die 70°C zu.



Ich habe nun endlich Zeit gefunden mich wieder mit der Thematik zu befassen und den VCORE auf ca. 1,18V gestellt. In HW Monitor werden mir jetzt 1,2V max angezeigt. Vorher stand es auf automatisch mit ich glaube 1,25V oder 1,28V aber im HWMonitor ging es immer über 1,4V! Die Temperaturen sind jetzt jedenfalls deutlich angenehmer und liegen maximal bei knapp über 50°C


----------

